# Kefir



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if any of you give your dog kefir. I make my own and Charlie loves it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pardon my lack of knowledge, but what is kefir?


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I have given mine kefir too, they also love it!! I've never tried making my own is it easy?


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes, mine have it twice a day and I switch between kefir and greek yogurt depending what they have on the menu as they are on a home cooked diet.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I made my own for many years and gave the dogs kefir and the extra kefir grains when they grew too much. They loved it.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Olympia said:


> I have given mine kefir too, they also love it!! I've never tried making my own is it easy?


Yes, it is very simple to do once you have acquired the grains. You need to get those from someone else's culture. If you do a web search for kefir grains in your local area, I'm sure you will find someone. The grains grow constantly, and you need very little to get started.

Once you have the grains, you just pop them in milk and let them do their business. Wait a day or so, and then strain and enjoy. This kefir is so much better than the store-bought, you will not go back to that.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

BriGuy said:


> Yes, it is very simple to do once you have acquired the grains. You need to get those from someone else's culture. If you do a web search for kefir grains in your local area, I'm sure you will find someone. The grains grow constantly, and you need very little to get started.
> 
> Once you have the grains, you just pop them in milk and let them do their business. Wait a day or so, and then strain and enjoy. This kefir is so much better than the store-bought, you will not go back to that.


Thank you, I will definitely look into it!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've seen kefir in the stores, but never really looked into it. Sure looks easier to make than yogurt (though my Instant Pot makes making greek yogurt easy peasy). 

In my curiousity - I did find that you can buy the grains online, and there look to be some good videos here: 

https://www.culturesforhealth.com/learn/milk-kefir/how-to-make-milk-kefir/


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

rabernet said:


> I've seen kefir in the stores, but never really looked into it. Sure looks easier to make than yogurt (though my Instant Pot makes making greek yogurt easy peasy).
> 
> In my curiousity - I did find that you can buy the grains online, and there look to be some good videos here:
> 
> https://www.culturesforhealth.com/learn/milk-kefir/how-to-make-milk-kefir/


Thank you for posting the video, it certainly looks easy enough to do, I'm excited to try it! You mentioned your instant pot, I've been thinking about getting one of those for awhile now, but wasn't sure if it was worth it...what do you like most about it, and is there anything you don't? such as clean up etc..


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Olympia said:


> Thank you for posting the video, it certainly looks easy enough to do, I'm excited to try it! You mentioned your instant pot, I've been thinking about getting one of those for awhile now, but wasn't sure if it was worth it...what do you like most about it, and is there anything you don't? such as clean up etc..


Cleanup is one of the pluses about the Instant Pot. I love to make BBQ ribs in it, it's great for those things you'd cook all day in a crock pot (pot roast), you can cook for 90 minutes with the same results. Best hard boiled eggs (that actually peel beautifully - the pressure helps separate the egg from the shell), I love cutting up some potatoes, throw them in for 8 minutes, then mash up for mashed potatoes, or 4 minutes and use for potato salad. You can cook hamburger from frozen for things like spaghetti and chili (and actually - all the fat remains in the bottom of the pot - easy to drain off - because you put the hamburger on a trivet). I LOVE cooking jasmine rice and sticky rice in it. 

Just keep in mind - cook times do not include coming to pressure and depressurizing (you don't want to quick release the pressure with meats, or they'll sieze up and be dry). Think of it like bringing water to boil, or pre-heating an oven aren't included in cook times with traditional cooking either. 

I actually have 3 of them, and on my team at work, I'm the only female, and I've converted five of the men on my team to an Instant Pot - they love theirs. 

If you decide to get one, just PM me, I can share some great resources for recipes, etc. 

Now - back to kefir! LOL


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, Brisby gets 2 heaping tbps of kefir daily ( she is raw fed). I buy the Saugeen County Organic at Farmboy ( for those in Ontario). The container is $4.99 and lasts about a month. I like this brand as it has nice curds in it and it's thick, although I would love to try to amke my own with goat's milk, if I could find some.


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

I used it before with my dog and had no problems. I only stopped because I found goats milk yogurt and thought that was better. I am sure if you are making it, it would be even better than what you can get in the store.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Pardon my lack of knowledge, but what is kefir?


Kefir is fermented milk drink made with kefir grains. I use 2% milk to make mine. It is not hard to make once you have grains. I like mine plain but you can use it in smoothies. 
I am not sure what is recommended dosage but Charlie sure gets more than 2 tablespoons.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

rabernet said:


> Cleanup is one of the pluses about the Instant Pot. I love to make BBQ ribs in it, it's great for those things you'd cook all day in a crock pot (pot roast), you can cook for 90 minutes with the same results. Best hard boiled eggs (that actually peel beautifully - the pressure helps separate the egg from the shell), I love cutting up some potatoes, throw them in for 8 minutes, then mash up for mashed potatoes, or 4 minutes and use for potato salad. You can cook hamburger from frozen for things like spaghetti and chili (and actually - all the fat remains in the bottom of the pot - easy to drain off - because you put the hamburger on a trivet). I LOVE cooking jasmine rice and sticky rice in it.
> 
> Just keep in mind - cook times do not include coming to pressure and depressurizing (you don't want to quick release the pressure with meats, or they'll sieze up and be dry). Think of it like bringing water to boil, or pre-heating an oven aren't included in cook times with traditional cooking either.
> 
> ...



I LOVE my instant pot so much, I HAVE 2!!  I don't know if I will ever use my crock pots again!! hehe...
Once you get past the learning curve, you realize you can cook almost anything in it!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I give Kefir as well! I used to ferment it with goats milk, however I found that Lily is not partial to the taste at all... (and neither are my family.) I switched to using normal cows milk, and it's been well received by Lily and my family! It's great and very healthy. 

Adding a bit of salt turns kefir milk into a great drink (For people only!!). It tastes like Lassi or Ayran.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Maisy loves her goat's milk kefir and laps it up daily. She is also raw fed.


----------

